# Those "Glass Tunnels" on Mars!!!



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen that TV special about 10 years ago about those "Glass Tunnels" on Mars?

Here's the link:   Is this an artificial construct on Mars??

and this link:   The Enterprise Mission


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry, but those simply have no validity to them whatsoever. Take a good look at the photos again. There are far too many problems indicating these are mock-ups rather than the genuine article, from the source on down (problems with lighting and shadow, texture of the background, etc. Neat idea, yes; but completely without any basis in fact.


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 10, 2007)

What about the pyramids on Mars? What do you think of them? Are they fake as well?


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

The pyramids -- or at least what I take it you're meaning, and if there's something else, please let me know -- that I've seen are either photos of things that have been faked or, in one or two cases, are natural formations such as we see in deserts with rocky outcroppings weathered by wind and sand, with the complication of peculiar lighting due to the sometimes odd angles at which the photographs were taken; but in either case, not genuine artificial constructs on the planet's face. Much like the giant "face" on Mars, which only has that appearance from a certain angle; from others it is quite evidently nothing of the sort... or that famous photograph of Christ's face in the snows of the mountains. It's our tendency to see patterns even when none genuinely exist, save as a result of our particular angle of perception (the constellations being another good example... their seeming connection being more apparent than real, actually nonexistent once you change the angle from which they are seen, when it becomes evident that they are vastly further apart and all semblance of a pattern disappears).


----------



## Pyan (Mar 10, 2007)

If they're ancient glass tunnels, _what's cleaning the sand and dust from storms off them?_


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2007)

pyanfaruk said:


> If they're ancient glass tunnels, _what's cleaning the sand and dust from storms off them?_


The Martians are cleaning them obviously!!

It's actually an giant cycle racetrack for martian cyclists. Percival Lowell would be proud!


----------



## Pyan (Mar 10, 2007)

Of course!


> *Wzztg#*pzt & Buds*, Window Cleaners, Olympus Mons.- Est. 5639. _Glass Tunnels our Specialty!_


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah! Yes Wzztg#*pzt & Buds! I knew his brother the Gondolier.



> *Wzztg#*pzt & Buds*, _Vaporetto Trips._ Dinner by the Grand Canal only 49 Credits. A pleasant stroll through the Piazza Schiaperelli to your restaurant, past the classically Martian architecture. A visit to the Oxygen Bar. Finished off with a visit to the Vilos Cohaagen Mining Consortium.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 10, 2007)

Quite fraudulent.

Those 'domes' in the craters are quite clearly sea shells.


----------



## Dave (Mar 11, 2007)

mosaix said:


> Quite fraudulent.


No.... these are the pictures that NASA didn't want you to see:


----------



## mosaix (Mar 11, 2007)

Dave, admit it - the second one is Emankment tube station.


----------



## Dave (Mar 11, 2007)

You're only saying that because you're a government spy!


----------



## Pyan (Mar 11, 2007)

Shhhhh...............


----------

